# Shimano Stud/spike removal/fitting tool for MTB shoes



## e-rider (24 Apr 2012)

as title - these cost £12 (with replacement studs) - I only need the tool and don't want to spend £12 as the Shimano shoes only cost £28 new


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2012)

does a cheap stud spanner, for soccer or rugby boots, from your local sports shop not do the job?


----------



## simon.r (24 Apr 2012)

As above^. Unless the design has changed recently.

You often get a spanner included with football boots, so if you know anyone who plays the chances are they'll have spare knocking about.


----------



## e-rider (24 Apr 2012)

football studs have either 3 or 6 pin pattern - shimano studs have a 5 pin pattern so a football stud tool will not fit.

I could use some mole grips but I would prefer not to do that!


----------

